# Ears gone floppy



## grantK9 (Nov 9, 2007)

My 12 week old puppy has had nice erect ears up until yesterday. Now they are floppy. Any suggestions, I have heard there is a calcium supplement for dogs I should give him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're pups teething... it's completely normal. If they were up once, they will be up again. DO NOT SUPPLEMENT. Feed quality food and have some patience... they'll be up again. Oh and check out the Ears up section of the forum.... lots of good info.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

12 weeks? Mine didn't go up until like 6 months!

You have nothing to worry about and they are probably going to go up and down for a bit. I think theres a sticky somewhere under the puppy section at a certain age to start worrying.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

They will go down when he starts teething too 
I wouldn't worry about it he's only 12 weeks.
Bradys went up and down for a while looked like a goof until he was about 6 months too


----------

